# I can't keep it to myself, must share...



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

I'm not the greatest at taking photos, but when I do get some good ones I can't just hold onto it on my computer. I must share. These are of my now oldest girl at 2.5 years (since my other oldie passed away at 3.5 years old,) named Damsel. 








I pick up poops everyday, and I think she was upset that I hadn't done housekeeping yet!








I love those wild whiskers








stuck at the bottom of the pile


----------



## LeStan82 (Dec 31, 2013)

Lol! The face on the first pic...love it


----------



## Ladyfish_xx (Feb 26, 2013)

Lol makes me want girls!!! Aw those expressions


----------



## SpringSt (Jun 18, 2014)

One of the other girls in the last pic, Buttons, can be seen here in her basket of Neopets


----------



## Cloud (Jan 16, 2011)

That first pic is epic!!! I love it!! Lol


----------



## Kitterpuss (May 9, 2014)

Lol brilliant first pic! So much personality!


----------



## Perocore (Jan 6, 2014)

That first picture had me laughing! What little cuties!


----------



## Bronte18 (Jun 2, 2014)

hahaha! love these pics, made me laugh!


----------



## Kelseyrawr (Jun 12, 2014)

These are great pictures! So adorable. My girls hardly sit still long enough to get good pictures like these! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MimiSkye (Feb 3, 2014)

hahahahahhaha awww yawning pictures are the BEST


----------



## delaineew (Jun 28, 2014)

Aww omg!


----------

